# Lathe chucks



## Vince (Jul 18, 2014)

Where is a good place to get reasonably priced 3 and 4 jaw chucks of respectable quality? D1-3 mount style

Vince


----------



## old_dave (Jul 18, 2014)

Vince said:


> Where is a good place to get reasonably priced 3 and 4 jaw chucks of respectable quality? D1-3 mount style
> 
> Vince



I think the Bison chuck line arguably combines reasonable price and respectable quality. In the past I've found New England Brass and Tool to have good prices on these.:

http://brassandtool.com

David


----------



## rmack898 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have agree about the Bison chucks, I have bought 4 of them and have no complaints. For the price and quality I think it's about the best bang for the buck. 

I bought mine on eBay from a seller that goes by Ajax machine, he had the best prices at the time but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a Bison 6 jaw a few years ago and really like it.
My only complaint is the true set adjustment screws aren't placed exactly as I would prefer.
They still work just fine.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 18, 2014)

When Enco has the 20% off and free shipping promo codes.  That’s a good place to start price comparing. And I know they are pricey, but I favor the Buck chuck with a steel body…Good Luck.


----------



## caveBob (Jul 18, 2014)

This is where I got my Gator 3 jaw chuck:

http://www.allindustrial.com/lathe-tools-c-381/lathe-chucks-c-381_382/

They had the best prices I could find at the time. The adapter plate was blanchard ground, ready to install out of the box. Very happy with it so far...


----------



## darkzero (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm also very happy with my Bison. They seem to go up in price every year (like everything in the world). The price has gone up 3 times since I purchased mine & had just gone up in price when I purchased it new.

If that's much more than you want to spend, look for used quality on ebay. Otherwise Fuerda (marketed as Gator) are decent chucks. But they are still China & a good used American, English, Polish, Japanese chuck is still far much better. 

I don't use a 4 jaw a lot so I went with a 4-jaw Fuerda. Far better than the China chuck that came with my lathe but it's nothing to be praising about. The Fuerda chucks keep going up in price too now that they have become more popular. If your looking for an adjustable chuck that's more affordable, Fuerda makes them in semi-steel (cast bodies) where the Bison adjustable chucks only come in all steel.

I also got my Bison from Ajax & the Fuerda was purchased from them too. Both times they were drop shipped by the manufacturer's distributor.




tertiaryjim said:


> I got a Bison 6 jaw a few years ago and really like it.
> My only complaint is the true set adjustment screws aren't placed exactly as I would prefer.
> They still work just fine.



Yup my 6" 6-jaw Set-Tru is that way too. Oddly I previously had a 5" 6-jaw Set Tru on my old lathe where all the 4 adjustment screws were spaced out evenly.


----------



## Vince (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the input...


----------



## Splat (Jul 25, 2014)

I would contact Jeff at ................ and see what he's got. He's a good guy and inspects everything he sells. I've bought quite a few things over the years and never had a problem.


----------



## springer (Aug 6, 2014)

i just bought a "like new" buck adjust-tru buck from Joe at Plaza Machinery.  his list is a little outdated, so it took a few tries to find a chuck he still had, but he was a pleasure to deal with.  haven't got the chuck yet, but should be here this week.  i expect nothing different than what he described though.  very reasonably priced on all his stuff.  i also bought a small 3 jaw for another project i have in mind.


----------

